# Reptile documentary



## mr.k (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi - im creating a photo documentary about reptiles and exotic animals in the UK and how owners of multiple pets live and interact with them. Essentially they are observed portraits of the owners and pets at home.

Is there anyone one in London or Cornwall that would be willing for me to meet you and document the relationships with your pets?
if anyone wants to know more, please ask.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Who do you work for?


----------



## mr.k (Nov 18, 2010)

Im currently studying at university, this is a personal body of work so it is not 'for' anyone at this stage.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Do we get paid:lol2:


----------



## mr.k (Nov 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to pay you but I could offer you a copy of some images!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I was just kidding: victory:

What angle are you coming from on this project? i.e. what are your personal views about reptile keeping?

Many people will be sceptical because of concerns over how they will be portrayed and where the publication will end up.


----------



## mr.k (Nov 18, 2010)

To be honest I don't know that much about reptiles apart from tortoises as I have owned and looked after a couple of Mediterranean tortoises but I'm always jealous of people with other pets! So in that sense I'm not going to be portraying people in a negative light.

It is more of a profile of the owner in their natural environment with their pets, I want to get to know them so that the portraits are more observed than forced. Hope that helps!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can get to Glasgow would love to get interviewed or photos of reptiles....

Would make a good story? One of the youngest reptile keepers on here...

and the only reptile that are in my family are fully looked after by me...


----------

